# Famous choruses - Nabucco



## Guest (Sep 29, 2017)

Hearing an item on the radio this morning about opera, The Chorus of the Hebrew Slaves seemed to be cited (unless my ears were playing tricks) as a top favourite. I'm curious to find out what it's appeal is. Anyone like to offer an opinion?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

"Va pensiero" has such a haunting rhythm that it gets to the very core of you.
So much so that it is one of the rare times the opera is often interrupted immediately for a "bis" (repeat) of its magnificent sound.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Think of the situation: an oppressed people in exile express their longing for their homeland. The music has a broad, melodic sweep that starts relatively quietly and then rises to a crescendo. It's easy to see why it is popular. I possibly prefer the swirling drama of 'Gli arredi festivi', but I can see why the big tune of 'Va pensiero' is loved by many.

N.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

If you go to Italy and hang out with a bunch of Italian singers as I had the distinct privilege to do in July 2016, it will not be overlong before they break out in "Va, pensiero" which very much functions as an Italian national anthem, even if not officially so. Whether or not you believe all the nationalistic, patriotic, Risorgimento myths/stories that swirl around the song, the fact remains that it comes from Nabucco, one of Verdi's (purportedly an acronym for *V*ittorio *E*mmanuele *R*e *d'I*talia) earlier operas which is a wonderful, compact work, full of the melodies and drama that would introduce his greatness to the world. I think it was a "launch tune" for Verdi at the least, and the tie-in with the suffering of the Hebrew slaves under the Egyptians is the sort of emotion that many downtrodden peoples (and everyone else as well) can relate to. And it's largely sung in unison, even by the Italians _who should know the parts._

Here's a link to me conducting the Yale Russian Chorus Alumni in Italy (in a gorgeous church) singing a Russian setting of Kedrov's "Otche Nash" (Lord's Prayer, sung in Old Church Slavonic) in July 2016 as part of the wonderful Verona Garda Festival. We actually learned the words to "Va, pensiero" specifically for the trip.






Kind regards, 

George


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Barelytenor said:


> If you go to Italy and hang out with a bunch of Italian singers as I had the distinct privilege to do in July 2016, it will not be overlong before they break out in "Va, pensiero" which very much functions as an Italian national anthem, even if not officially so. Whether or not you believe all the nationalistic, patriotic, Risorgimento myths/stories that swirl around the song, the fact remains that it comes from Nabucco, one of Verdi's (purportedly an acronym for *V*ittorio *E*mmanuele *R*e *d'I*talia) earlier operas which is a wonderful, compact work, full of the melodies and drama that would introduce his greatness to the world. I think it was a "launch tune" for Verdi at the least, and the tie-in with the suffering of the Hebrew slaves under the Egyptians is the sort of emotion that many downtrodden peoples (and everyone else as well) can relate to. And it's largely sung in unison, even by the Italians _who should know the parts._
> 
> Here's a link to me conducting the Yale Russian Chorus Alumni in Italy (in a gorgeous church) singing a Russian setting of Kedrov's "Otche Nash" (Lord's Prayer, sung in Old Church Slavonic) in July 2016 as part of the wonderful Verona Garda Festival. We actually learned the words to "Va, pensiero" specifically for the trip.
> 
> ...


Cough, cough, cough! Egyptians? I think you mean Assirians! 

N.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

The Conte said:


> Cough, cough, cough! Egyptians? I think you mean Assirians!
> 
> N.


Oh. Yeah. What he said. Thanks for the correction.

Kind regards, :lol:

George


----------

